# SAMSUNG BD-D5700 equivalent in the U.K.



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Is there a Blue ray player in the U.K. which has all the similar features of this Blueray player from Canada/USA ?- 

SAMSUNG - WiFi Blu-ray Disc Player (BD-D5700) 


If so what is the model they call it in the U.K. ?

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Found something similar here Samsung BD-C6500/XEU Wireless Network Blu-ray Player - Blu-ray players - Home cinema, DVD & Blu-ray - Technology - Sainsbury’s 
not suggesting you buy it from here but you might be able to find it elsewhere


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Does it play video files like Mp4 , avi and mpeg files ?

Thanks



joeten said:


> Found something similar here Samsung BD-C6500/XEU Wireless Network Blu-ray Player - Blu-ray players - Home cinema, DVD & Blu-ray - Technology - Sainsbury’s
> not suggesting you buy it from here but you might be able to find it elsewhere


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you check the product features you should do that prior to asking more questions


----------

